# Thoughts on installing Onboard battery RC in a LGB 2063 D&RGW #50



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

What are your thoughts on installing ONBOARD battery RC in a LGB DRGW #50 diesel? I dont want a trailing car carring the batteries. There will be no sound involved. I might just go with a "critter controler" as I mainly just let the diesel run around the layout while my wife and I enjoy the time outdoors. I do want a decent length run time before having to recharge. Whats out there and has anybody here done this and has part numbers ect. I know how to deal with removal of the track pickups and skates. Mainly looking for help with battery and controler selection. Thanks Mike


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have converted a good number of these. There is plenty of room, even with sound.. installations have been done with both Airwire 900 and Aristo revolution hardware, and lithium -ion batteries. 

jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check out Del's Critter Controls, Some can make random stops at stations with realistic starts and stops. 
Under Electronics at GScaleGraphics.com 

John


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Mike - Both Critter Controls and our RailBoss controls are very nice for continuous running (as well as switching). Station stops with smooth starts and stops are really nice. (In fact, my Critter Control demo loco is a D&RGW #50).

As to batteries, I always recommend 14.8V Lithium Ion from All-Battery.com. 4800 mah will give you 5 hours plus of run time with the LGB #50. Chargers are cheap and simple to use.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If I may presume from your Steamaholics Anonymous membership that you very may well already have a 2.4 gHz radio system, then either Del's or Tony's R/C controls are probably the ideal solution for you. Simple, inexpensive, and use the controller you (likely) already have. And if you don't, then you can go that route and have the controller in the event you want to install R/C into your steamers. 

In terms of batteries, I seriously doubt you're going to need more than an 11.1 volt pack with that locomotive. I was running one the other day on a 24-volt system, and barely had to bump the throttle to get it to move at a prototypical clip (15 - 20 mph). Both Del's and Tony's systems will work on voltages as low as 7 volts, so 11.1 volts won't be a problem. A 4800mAh 11.1 volt pack will measure around 1.5" x 3" x 2 1/4" or thereabouts--pleny of room under the hood of the #50 for such a pack. Del says 5 hours; that's very conservative. More likely you'll get closer to 6 - 8 hours on a pack of that capacity on that locomotive. 

Since you're only looking to control one locomotive without sound, the features of systems like the Revolution, Airwire, etc. aren't really worth your trouble or expense. (And both systems mentioned _can_ at the very least blow the horn and ring the bell of a suitable sound system if you were to want to install one down the road.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Awsome, I still run 75mhz in my RC10 buggy. But a simple 2.4gig system is quite cheap. The other engine I am looking at getting is down to either a 2119d mogul or a 2085d German mallet. With the mogul, how would two 6 cell 5000mah nimah batteries do for run time on that mogul. Plenty of room in the tender for a pair of batteries, or would one give plenty of run time? Keep in mind it will be dealing with R1 curves so there is some drag there. Would the same battery set up work in the Mallet? I know the mallet will run around R1 with ease on a 1amp LGB power pack(with its smoke unit disabled). Or for about 1 hour with smoke till the pack heats up. Mike


----------

